# Familiar with Harvestime Kennel in Wisconsin?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well they're currently advertising a litter by an underage sire. They are upfront about the sires' clearance information but it does raise some questions.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought that was questionable, too. The litter we are looking at is from Lila and Timber. From what I can tell their clearances all look good. Am I missing anything? 

Another thing I thought was strange is that they had litters all scheduled so close together. Lila's litter is at a different location, though, so those pups will probably be getting more attention. Am I assuming too much?!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They do have the clearances but the eye clearances listed are outdated. So I would ask if they have them updated. To me with all the eye problems goldens can have, I would want them to have current eye clearances. Timber's shows last done in 05 and Lila's was done 09.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for double-checking for me. Where do you look up the eye clearances? Those aren't on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals with the other clearances, are they?


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Never mind about my eye clearance question. I didn't realize the "CERF" entries were for eyes. Still learning!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Does anyone else have any personal knowledge or advice regarding Harvestime?


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am bumping this thread up. I was wondering if anyone has gotten a puppy from here and what you all think of this breeder. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

I see this post is 4 years old - did you ever get any feedback?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mkuj said:


> I see this post is 4 years old - did you ever get any feedback?


You may not hear back since many people are not active on this forum anymore. You would want to get registered names of the parents of a litter you would be interested in to verify clearances on the dogs but also on the grandparents, closer relatives. You would also want to ask a lot of questions about how the puppies are raised and socialized. The website states: "At 5 weeks the pups are transferred to a completely separate nursery in our kennel." People have different opinions about this, but for me personally, I would really want my puppy raised in the home with the family for the entire 8 weeks. Not in a separate kennel. Having multiple litters, raising them outside in kennel facilities definitely gives the impression of it being a more commercial operation. This is not automatically a terrible thing if all the dogs are well cared for, but Goldens need contact with people, just because they have good physical care doesn't always mean it is the best situation mentally. There isn't a magic number of dogs that is "too much" you would have to visit and ask a lot of questions to the breeder. But a good rule of thumb is that the more dogs on the property, the less individual attention they're receiving for training and spending time in the house with the family. If they train and show their dogs (this is important) can they give them all the love they need and raise multiple litters of puppies at a time and do all the chores? It's a big job and makes you wonder if the puppies get the one on one time that you want for that price. Ask A LOT of questions.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks so much!! All of this makes very good sense! I've spent a lot of time researching and the feedback I have received on this site has been invaluable!


----------



## Doggo Collie Border (Feb 17, 2019)

I used to belong to the same dog club as the owner of this kennel. She is amazing. Each puppy is treated to the best socializing and healthy environment. You could not find a more professional, well educated breeder that not only cares about the well being of every dog but also maintaining the breed in general. She has family that has followed in her footsteps hence more than one location, She donates pups she deems suitable for therapy and service dog work. If you check her out thoroughly you can find photos of a spotless whelping facility. Even an amazing play room that is not seen at many breeders disposal. A grooming room clean as a veterinarian office. She breeds, shows, competes. Her grandkids help with socializing. They aren’t just in some sterile kennel. I have seen her pups in training classes. Whether owned, co owned or with someone volunteering to socializing for future jobs. Amazing, beautiful, calm, comfortable, confident animals. Every single one of them.
If I weren’t a border collie lover through and through her dogs would be next choice.
I am honored I met this woman I learned a lot just watching her with her pups around the dog club.


----------

